# for experienced and professionals



## bluehydro.plmg (Jul 24, 2012)

*i'm just very curious about the water main combination in a building. 
well my question is what material is this incoming line from the street to the building in order to get service for sprinkler system and domestic water service,
the line is made of a black pipe but is ferrous, but i don't know what metal is that so, if anyone can help would be very helpful.*


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

It's probably ferrous aluminum!


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

what kind of experience?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

My water comes in via a telepathic alloy pipe....


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

All mine are ferrous ABS....they sell it at Home depot.....ask for it because they keep it in the back.:thumbup:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Well they have ferrous pex too you know. Up to 4" anyways. With crimpers.:thumbup:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Epox said:


> Well they have ferrous pex too you know. Up to 4" anyways. With crimpers.:thumbup:



Oh my bad....he will have to check it for the writing...


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Is it the butt welded type?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

You can't weld ferrous ABS or Pex....it causes pinholes.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Ferrous as in Ferris Buhler's day off?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> You can't weld ferrous ABS or Pex....it causes pinholes.


 Sorry i meant is it the Butt Fusion type?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> You can't weld ferrous ABS or Pex....it causes pinholes.


True but they also sell the wrap around tape which will tc of the pinholes.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Ferrous as in Ferris Buhler's day off?


:yes:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

bluehydro.plmg said:


> *i'm just very curious about the water main combination in a building.
> well my question is what material is this incoming line from the street to the building in order to get service for sprinkler system and domestic water service,
> the line is made of a black pipe but is ferrous, but i don't know what metal is that so, if anyone can help would be very helpful.*


*

You might wanna post an intro! Otherwise we figure you ain't a plumber and don't belong here!*


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

And don't let them convince you to post a naked pic like they did me...scared half the forum to death. I had nobody to talk to for a week.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> And don't let them convince you to post a naked pic like they did me...scared half the forum to death. I had nobody to talk to for a week.


Shhhhhhhhhh:furious:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I get my water in buckets.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

affordabledrain said:


> I get my water in buckets.


Wooden?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

epox said:


> wooden?


abs?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

bluehydro.plmg said:


> i'm just very curious about the water main combination in a building.
> well my question is what material is this incoming line from the street to the building in order to get service for sprinkler system and domestic water service,
> the line is made of a black pipe but is ferrous, but i don't know what metal is that so, if anyone can help would be very helpful.


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PinkPlumber said:


> And don't let them convince you to post a naked pic like they did me...scared half the forum to death. I had nobody to talk to for a week.


I cannot unseen what has been seen...


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

.,.,
try this one


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Redwood said:


> I cannot unseen what has been seen...


 That stuff seems too work pretty good! 12 in a case?:laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

type O, sorry


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

worx


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

bluehydro.plmg said:


> *i'm just very curious about the water main combination in a building.
> well my question is what material is this incoming line from the street to the building in order to get service for sprinkler system and domestic water service,
> the line is made of a black pipe but is ferrous, but i don't know what metal is that so, if anyone can help would be very helpful.*


*

Well, it's his first post and without an intro but it does say blue hydro plumbing so he might be a real plumber or an apprentice or maybe not, who knows and for that matter, who cares so I'll give the non facetious answer so as not to appear to be the prick that I really am which I can save for later if need be. In other words, no sense in being a dick right out of the box. 

How about Ductile iron. :thumbsup:*


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

They come in a box? :blink:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> .,.,
> try this one


Crap that isn't me....got my file names mixed up...I'll find it.....


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> Crap that isn't me....got my file names mixed up...I'll find it.....


Oh dear,,,:blink:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Found it.....taken last week at a cook out.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PinkPlumber said:


> Found it.....taken last week at a cook out.


Smokin! :laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

PinkPlumber said:


> They come in a box? :blink:


Boxers, sometimes :thumbsup:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*Hottt mama!*



PinkPlumber said:


> Found it.....taken last week at a cook out.


Have you done something with your hair or loose weight?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Epox said:


> Have you done something with your hair or loose weight?



It was a casual gathering....I forgot my make up....and my hair.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

bluehydro.plmg said:


> *i'm just very curious about the water main combination in a building.
> well my question is what material is this incoming line from the street to the building in order to get service for sprinkler system and domestic water service,
> the line is made of a black pipe but is ferrous, but i don't know what metal is that so, if anyone can help would be very helpful.*


*








Sure sounds like a legitimate query. Just go ahead and start cutting into the line, then worry about what it is........:laughing:*


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Q; if they made a ferris wheel out of aluminium. Would it be a Non ferrous wheel?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Sure sounds like a legitimate query. *Just go ahead and start cutting into the line*, then worry about what it is........:laughing:


Use your chain snapper...
But seriously I'd do the intro first....:laughing:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Double post


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

no he had to work today and you can weld ABS.. all you need is a good ladle and some zip ties


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> It was a casual gathering....I forgot my make up....and my hair.



........and teeth


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Well, it's his first post and without an intro but it does say blue hydro plumbing so he might be a real plumber or an apprentice or maybe not, who knows and for that matter, who cares so I'll give the non facetious answer so as not to appear to be the prick that I really am which I can save for later if need be. *In other words, no sense in being a dick right out of the box. *
> 
> How about Ductile iron. :thumbsup:


You really let me down, I was hoping for a great zinger from you.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> ........and tooth


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## bluehydro.plmg (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for helping.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Post an intro and you will get a response from people. Even the new kinder gentler PZ requires it to get a honest answer. 

Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## bluehydro.plmg (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey a question for those genius.
Would you tell me the pipe size of s and r on a loop for an indirect water heater
That is spec. As 225k btu and from te same loop need to feed a hvac hw coil that is 160k btu so what boiler & what btu size should it be also don't forget what s & r pipe size needs to be! Thanks for your help genious! And thanks for the serious people on this blog as well!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

bluehydro.plmg said:


> Hey a question for those genius.
> Would you tell me the pipe size of s and r on a loop for an indirect water heater
> That is spec. As 225k btu and from te same loop need to feed a hvac hw coil that is 160k btu so what boiler & what btu size should it be also don't forget what s & r pipe size needs to be! Thanks for your help genious! And thanks for the serious people on this blog as well!



Well, with an attitude like that you'll fit right in, after an intro of course.:laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

That's gonna depend on the length of the run as well as the vertical distance if any but off the top of my head I'm thinking 1" Your choice of circulator makes a difference too. If you want to become more knowledgeable on that subject go here www.taco-hvac.com and run through John Barbra's video's on pipe and circulator sizing


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

bluehydro.plmg said:


> Hey a question for those genius.
> Would you tell me the pipe size of s and r on a loop for an indirect water heater
> That is spec. As 225k btu and from te same loop need to feed a hvac hw coil that is 160k btu so what boiler & what btu size should it be also don't forget what s & r pipe size needs to be! Thanks for your help genious! And thanks for the serous people on this blog as well!


 Hey " genius"... you thanked one of the member for reqeusting you to post an intro and now stepping over us asking this question??? I have a funny feeling that you are not a plumber or a hydronic person..


----------

